# Komatsu PC 100



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking at a Komatsu model PC 100 excavator. It's a 24,000 lb machine to do our finish work and drainage. It has 2,400 hrs and is equiped with a blade. 

Anyone have any experience with this model or Komatsu?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Komatsu has a good reputation as far as I know.

Personally I have only operated one, I think it was a 200lc or something like that, but it was maybe 10 or 12 years ago. That was a real nice machine.

Some of the other guys should know more.


----------



## Gmads (May 18, 2006)

Don't have experience with that model but Komatsu excavators are great. We've had most brands and I'm happiest with Komatsu at this point. But if your looking at a used machine, you've had no control over the use of that machine and the maintenance program of that machine - and those are probably the more important considerations.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Komatsu's are good machines. We are thinking about purchasing one for our next excavator.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't see many around here - probably a dealer / support issue rather than a product performance issue. The machines I do see tend to be old excavators; which tells me they'll last if cared for. I have no idea how much care they require.


----------

